# S&W K frame



## BigUn (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 66-2 and have used mainly 158 grain 38 special or 38+p as well as the odd 357 magnum.I usually reserve the L and N frames for shooting magnums.I have never seen it for myself, but has any one ever personally experienced cracked forcing cones or any other issues with the hotter .357 loads in 158 grain.I know that the lighter and faster 357's, such as the 110 or 125 grain have a bad rap for causing problems in K frames.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

BigUn said:


> I have a 66-2 and have used mainly 158 grain 38 special or 38+p as well as the odd 357 magnum.I usually reserve the L and N frames for shooting magnums.I have never seen it for myself, but has any one ever personally experienced cracked forcing cones or any other issues with the hotter .357 loads in 158 grain.I know that the lighter and faster 357's, such as the 110 or 125 grain have a bad rap for causing problems in K frames.


I agree with the L Frame (or equivalent Ruger GP100) as beginning level for .357 Mags. I own a S&W 60 and a 640, but I use .38 special +P in them. Not due so much not trusting the weapons as that the .357 is just too much to handle for my style of shooting (up close and rapid fire, 5 COM as fast as I can) in this small of a platform. I have a S&W 686 I carry if I really feel the need for .357 Magnum. I have owned several S&W 27 and Highway Patrol models, but much prefer the feel of the 686. I feel that the S&W 686 and the Ruger GP100 are the standard for the .357 Mag cartridge in an SD revolver..


----------

